# Project Manager



## mahajanneet (Jul 4, 2008)

I have 10+ years of experience in the Digital Electronic Hardware Designing. I have been Managing teams of 15 engineers for the past 4 years. I have strong communication skills and been interacting with customers across USA, Europe, AsiaPac for the past 8 years.

At present, I am looking out for a job in Muscat, Oman. Areas of interest are Project Management, Technical Marketing or Business Development.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Best advice would be to contact numerous agencies, check The Gulf News job section, Dubizzle and contact companies direct


----------

